# When do breeders start breeding?



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm curious to ask breeders how od they let the females mature before breeding. I've heard of some people waiting until one year or second heat? Is that too young?????
If your a breeder, when do you start?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I believe it's 2 years.

*EDIT:* While browsing the site, I found this... Just change all the _*HE*'s_ to _*SHE*'s_...











> He could become a stud when:
> He finished his CH
> He has an OFA evaluation for his patellas
> He is cleared by a board-certified ophthalmologist for hereditary eye conditions
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

These days reputable breeders usually wait until they are at least 2 yrs. Often a second heat (season)
is still too close to puppyhood.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> These days reputable breeders usually wait until they are at least 2 yrs. Often a second heat (season)
> is still too close to puppyhood.[/B]


I am on a reproduction site with over 600 other breeders, many involved with showing. Many of these are toy breeders who use reproduction vets, and there is also a reproduction vet on the site. The owner of the site is someone who is known for her books and work in reproduction and whelping. This has been discussed on this site within the last few months. While this does not take into consideration the need for mom to mature from puppyhood to be responsible for her babies, and only focuses on the physical make-up of the dogs, the repo vets have stated that the optimum time for breeding toy dogs is fifteen to eighteen months of age. The idea that an open uterus is a danger to the female because of the risk of pyrometria, an infection in the uterus. The thought is that it is safer to your girl to have her pregnant than not, and it has been suggested that if one plans to do three to four breedings in a dog's lifetime, it be done with two back to back, starting at the earlier age, then skip a heat and do the others, followed by a spay on your girl.
I'm not saying I agree or disagree with this, I'm just giving the information that is being presented on this site with some well known breeders and reproductions vets.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Minimum 2 years of age. The dog needs to be physically AND mentally mature.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Minimum 2 years of age. The dog needs to be physically AND mentally mature.[/B]


I'm sorry, I hope you don't mind me quoting you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've read of that theory on open uterus and breeding early. I think I'd rather take my chances than to
stress a female that's so young. The fact is, breeding is risky, no matter what age, size, etc.


----------

